# And now for something completely different... find Mike a bike!



## mondeo (Jul 7, 2008)

So my $300 Diamondback hybrid just ain't cutting it. It was probably the right decision at the time, given that I wasn't sure that I'd actually keep with it, and wasn't sure what kind of riding I'd end up doing, but in the next few weeks I'm planning on graduating to an actual decent road bike.

I'm thinking something in the $800 price range, from what I've looked at so far. Something good for long rides (did a 50 mile ride today, plan on longer as I get into better shape.) So far I'm thinking along the lines of a Specialized Allez or Sequoia, Trek 1.2, etc.

Any thoughts? I'll be making the decision with the help of a bike shop, but looking for input on things I might not think of.

And I'll probably have a MTB finding quest in my future, too.


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2008)

Buy the MTB first.


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 7, 2008)

Friend has the Allez, likes it...


Other than getting a good fit, and your shop can help with that, road bikes are simple to buy - the more money you spend the lighter the frame gets and you get higher end, better working and lighter components. If you're competing then it might make a difference, but for everyone else it doesn't really matter, just chose a price point and go for it. 
My first road bike was a '89 Mangusta with shifters on the downtube... it was a lot of fun to ride and since I rode on the road a lot then I was a lot faster on it then than I am on my current, very light 06 Rocky Mountain.

Road bikes are nice, they don't break as often as my mtb.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 7, 2008)

Whose Mike?


----------

